# New and late ....



## Sawyer23

Hey Ladies
 
i am new to this !! Well when I say new I mean iv just registered but have been reading posts for a long while. 

I'm Steph and I'm 26 soon to be 27. We have been TTC for about 6 months too. I am currently 3 days late. I have tested twice but have had 2 BFN results. 
My symptoms are: sore boobs, tiredness, constantly feeling hungry. Iv have stomach cramps as if AF is coming but no sign at all. My cervix is quite high up at the moment too. I have also had a little bit of diaorreah over the last few days (sorry tmi) 

I'm hoping this is it but I'm not getting my hopes up as it horrible being let down each month. 

Unsure when to test again ....

Thoughts welcome ...

Thanks x


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! Best of luck for a BFP soon!


----------



## Sawyer23

Thanks ladies. This is soooo frustrating !!!!! X


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## mzdyce

WELCOME!!! i'm also new here. hope you get your BFP


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------

